# Soundkarte zu leise



## schniggy (3. Mai 2004)

folgendes Problem: unter Suse Linux 9.0 und dem Athlon-Kernel bringt meine Soundkarte (SiS SI7018 / Trident 4D Wave onBoard) nur spärlich Töne zustande. Mixer alles aufgedreht, XMMS ebenso - aber trotzdem bringt die Karte nicht einmal ein viertel an erwünschter Lautstärke.

Unter Windows gibt's da keine Probleme,... (kenn das normalerweise andersrum,...)

Weder die Webseiten der betroffenen Hersteller noch andere Foren konnten mir bisjetzt weiterhelfen, höre zwar immerwieder von Problemen mit der Karte, aber nichts hilft - habt Ihr 'ne Idee?

Vielen Dank,

Alex


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (3. Mai 2004)

Hi schniggy,

manchmal kann es vorkommen, dass die Mixer-Einstellungen deines Desktop Managers (KDE/Gnome/Fluxbox etc) nicht die Einstellungen des Alsa-Mixers überscheiben sondern nur den PCM Regler bedienen. 

Rufe den AlsaMixer auf:
_$ alsamixer_

Dann überprüfen die Master und PCM Einstellungn. Mit ESC kommst du aus dem Programm raus, mit M kannst du einen Eingang/Ausgang auf "Mute" setzen.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## schniggy (3. Mai 2004)

*Negativ*

Einstellungen des Mixers wurden (leider) nicht überschrieben, alles so wie es sein soll - ausser die Musik, die ist zu leise


----------

